
Ask HN: What are some good examples for large forms broken down elegantly - klausjensen
I am currently working on a startup in a legal&#x2F;compliance niche, and need to take users through a process to file a report, which requires inputting ~40 fields of information.<p>What are some good examples&#x2F;techniques applied to simplifying large&#x2F;complex processes to make them user friendly and less daunting for the users?
======
davelnewton
Other than breaking up the form into logical components and transitioning
between them in a non-jarring way I'm not sure what you can really do.

Several survey sites do this pretty well these days.

------
tmzt
Might I suggest also asking this on the UX StackExchange?

~~~
klausjensen
That's a pretty good idea. Thanks.

